# Retroverted Uteras



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

I have known for 15 years that I have a retroverted uteras and have never been told that this could cause difficullties in getting pregnant naturally. But have for some reason been thinking about it more recently and looked up some info on the net, and I have found articles saying that this could be a problem even more so if you have fertility problems already.

Could you shed any light on this matter for me.

Many thanks
Lisa


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

I have a retorverted uterus too. My gynaecologist told me that it makes no difference to one's ability to conceive, but it can slightly increase the risk of miscarriage and makes labour much more difficult. I'd be interested to know more about this too. 

Emma


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, 

I too have a retroverted womb and have conceived naturally quite a few times.  I have had 3 misc, and my son was born a back to back baby and labour is more painful due ro pressure on back.  Not sure whether any of these were caused by my womb position and no one has mentioned it to me before as a cause.

Best wishes Nx.


----------



## Amba (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Lisa

i have a retroverted Uterus too and I have always been told by medical professionals that this is not the reason why I have problems concieving. 

All I can say is that I am 4 months pregnant now and it happened naturally. 

But still i advise you look into it further to get more information.

Goodluck

Amba


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I have never known a retroverted uterus to be a reason for not conceiving but I would agree that delivery may be more difficult.

Ruth


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the replies girls, feel a lot better about it now.

xx


----------

